# A life worth living - Paul W. Novoselick



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Lost a friend today. Paul W. Novoselick was a great inspiration when I wrote the $100,000 GLFT grant for the ADA Fishing Bridge / RR Trestle across the mouth of the White River. Paul visited the site, we kept in touch through the project, and he later wrote an article covering the project. Paul also helped us when we worked to get all of the White Lake channel improvements to allow safe access for everyone to Lake Michigan. Over the years Paul wrote many of articles that covered the needs of the disabled to enjoy the outdoor sports. Thank you Paul.

A life worth living 
For 25 years, he was a journalistic force with which to be reckoned. 

His weekly columns published in The Muskegon Chronicle, as well as in news-papers across Michigan, championed the rights of the disabled and shed light on issues once ignored.

Paul W. Novoselick, 50, died at home of medical complications from multiple sclerosis.

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1107274517257970.xml


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Life is precious and that is why we all need to enjoy the days that the good Lord gives us. Sounds like your friend was a great person. May his legacy in his writings live on.


----------

